# جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي (mri) :الدرس الثاني:



## Bioengineer (7 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليم اعزائي المهندسين اقدم لكم اليوم الدرس الثاني 

هذا رابط الدرس الاول لمن لم يشاهده نظرا لارتباط الدرسين معا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25820


الدرس الثاني:MRI Principles مبادئ التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي:

التالي هو لشرح كيف يعمل جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي:

من اهم الهاردوير الموجودة في الجهاز التالي:

1-magnet مغناطيس قوي.
2- RF Transmitter باعث الموجات الراديويه.
3- RF ٌReceiver مستقبل الموجات الراديويه.
4- Data Acquisition System (DAS) نظام اكتساب البيانات.​






انظر الصوره اعلاه..

كيف تتولد الاشارات من الجسم: 

توضع العينه في مركز المغناطيس القوي وهي التي سنقوم بتصويرها scan, يشتغل باعث الموجات الراديويه لفتره قصيرة من الزمن , طاقة الموجات الراديويه المنبعثه من الباعث RF Transmitter سوف تمتص بواسطة نواة الهيدروجين (البروتونات) في العينه. وهذا الى ان ينطفئ ال RF Transmitter بعدها سوف تبعث برتونات الهيدروجين في العينه الطاقه التي اختزلتها من ال RF Transmitter وهذا في عمليه تسمى الاسترخاءRelaxation (راجع الدرس الاول والملف المرفق فيه) وخلال عملية الاسترخاء بروتونات الهيدروجين سوف تبعث اشاره والتي سوف تكتشف او يتتبعها هوائي النظام Antenna ومستقبل الموجات الراديويه RF Receiver .
نظام اكتساب البيانات DAS يحول هذه الاشاره الى ارقام ديجيتال لكي يتمكن الكمبيوتر من معالجتها وتحويلها الى صوره.

مكونات جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي:

مكونات جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي نموذجيا تتوزع في ثلاث غرف مستقله ومن سبق له رؤية الجهاز في الواقع سيجده كذلك وهذه الغرف هي:
1-غرفة التحكم Control Room
2- غرفة الموجات الراديويه RF Room
3- غرفة الجهاز Equipment Room​أولا : غرفة التحكم:








غرفة التحكم هو المكان الذي يوجد به الكمبيوتر ولوحة التحكم والذي من خلاله يتحكم التقني بمتغيرات التصوير يوجد امامه نافذة لمشاهدة المريض .
في هذه الغرفه يتم انتاج صور جسم المريض ومعالجتها.

ثانيا : غرفة الموجات الراديويه :







غرفة الموجات الراديويه تحتوي على المغناطيس القوي مع طاولة المريض وبعض الالكترونيا ت المصاحبه.
ولأن جهاز الرنين يستقبل من المريض اشارة موجه راديويه صغيره لانتاج الصوره وكما بينا سابقا , فانه لابد من عزل هذه الغرفه من اي موجات خارجيه والتي يمكنها ان تتداخل معها وتشوش التصوير. ويتم هذا العزل بواسطة عازل نحاسي يغطي الجدران الداخليه لهذه الغرفه.

ثالثا : غرفة الجهاز :








غرفة الجهاز تحتوي على الهاردوير الذي يتكون من كميه كبيره من الالكترونيات .

هذه الالكترونيات تتمثل في :

1- host computer الكمبيوتر المستقبل .
2- Image Processor معالج الصور .
3- Control Unit وحدة التحكم لمزامنة التحكم بالهاردوير .
4- RF system نظام ودوائر الموجات الراديويه .
5- Gradient System دوائر الانحدار الخاصه بالمغناطيس والتي تتحكم في قوه وتوزيع المجال المغناطيسي 
6- Magnet Electronics .
7- Power distribution System مصدر الطاقه الكهربائيه وتوزيعها على كافه النظام.​​هذا ومع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

يستكمل في الدرس الثالث قريبا......(شرح الموكونات الداخليه للجهاز)​​


----------



## مثال عكاب (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا وبانتضار المزيد


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (7 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير والله انه مجهود كبير منك اخي


----------



## محمد العصا (8 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## Bioengineer (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## Hamzawy (8 أغسطس 2006)

الله يفتح عليك ويجزاك الخير على هالمعلومات


----------



## مصطفي فرير (8 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو ايه (8 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 0بس عندي سؤال اخي العزيز عن سعر جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي الحديث والقديم اذا امكن ضروري ولك مني خالص الامتنان والتقدير 0 اخوك المهندس ابو ايه


----------



## Bioengineer (8 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الفاضل ابو ايه

حدد اسم الجهاز الذي تريد معرفة سعره لان الاسعار تتفاوت.


----------



## aboualbard (8 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## مثال عكاب (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم اعزائي المهندسين واذا امكن ان نتعرف على كيفيه عزل الغرف التي تحوي هذه الاجهزة من اجل منع التداخل بين الموجات الاخرى


----------



## Bioengineer (9 أغسطس 2006)

مثال عكاب قال:


> السلام عليكم اعزائي المهندسين واذا امكن ان نتعرف على كيفيه عزل الغرف التي تحوي هذه الاجهزة من اجل منع التداخل بين الموجات الاخرى




الاخ مثال عكاب
ارفقت طي هذا الرد ملف يشرح فيه عملية العزل بالتفصيل والصور ارجو ان تستفيد منه
امتداد الملف pdf يفتح بواسطة برنامج الاكروبات


شكرا..


----------



## aboabaad (10 أغسطس 2006)

رائع اخي bio-engineer 

والى الامام 

جزاك الله خيرا 

بانتظار الدرس الثالث


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أغسطس 2006)

*اعلان*

:77: 
تم تغيير اسمي من bio-engineer الى م.عادل صلاح
ضمن الحمله المعروفه في التغيير الى الاسماء العربيه.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2006)

ألأخ الفاضل م/عادل صلاح .

فرحنا كثيرأ بأسمك الصريح . وحقيقتأ هناك فراسة لدى بعض الناس على الشخص من خلال اسمه

انا مثلأ عندما كنت طالب مرحلة اولى في الجامعة كانت هناك دكتورةاستاذة عندما تسال الطالب عن 

اسمه تقول له صفاته بالكامل وكأنها تعرف اطباعه وقريبة منه .هي ليست عرافة او منجمه وانما لديها

فراسة.

واليوم يكشف اسمك معاني وصفات كثيرة وحميدة .

اما بخصوص موضوعك الرنين المغناطيسي فأنه كامل متكامل وماقصرت واعطيته حقه واكثر .

واتمنى من بعض الأعضاء ان يكونوا اكثر عطاءأ . لكي نكون متميزين بين الأقسام الباقية .

تحية حب وتقدير للجميع.

البغدادي


----------



## مثال عكاب (19 أغسطس 2006)

مبروك اخي عادل صلاح تغير اسمك هذا اروع بكثير واشكرك جدا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## Bioengineer (19 أغسطس 2006)

اشكركم جميع على هذه الاطراءات يا اخواني الأفاضل

ويعلم الله انكم شجعتموني للعطاء

وانشاء الله لن نبخل بما نعلم على هذا القسم

وكيف لا وانا احس اني بين اخوتي المهندسين العرب.

وافخر الفخر بهذا المتدى واعضاءه جميعا..وتحت قيادة مشرفينا الكرام


----------



## مثال عكاب (26 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك جدا على هذا وانتضر المزيد


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## MR:X (14 نوفمبر 2006)

م.عادل صلاح

جزاك الله عني خيرا ... و عن كل المستفيدين

و لكن كان لي طلب
و هو كيفية العزل و الأمان باللغة العربية


----------



## MR:X (14 نوفمبر 2006)

فأنت تعلم بأن كلامها ليس سهلا فهو بالتأكيد علمي
فأرو الإفادة


----------



## باب المعاجز (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذا الدرس الثمين


----------



## aborebayee (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## yousef-MDF (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جهود مباركة وفقك الله وأغناك من فضله


----------



## yousef-MDF (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ م.عادل آمل تزويدنا بمرجع حول mri ,وعزل المكان مع الشكر على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## مثال عكاب (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم نرجو من الجميع العون بهذا الموضوع


----------



## Bioengineer (10 ديسمبر 2006)

yousef-MDF قال:


> الأخ م.عادل آمل تزويدنا بمرجع حول mri ,وعزل المكان مع الشكر على جهودكم الطيبة



http://www.cis.rit.edu/htbooks/mri/index.html

هذا موقع ممتاز لشرح مبادئ الرنين المغناطيسي.

اما بالنسبة للعزل فقد وضعت كتاب سابقا ولكن نسين تحت اي موضوع في المنتدى

تحياتي


----------



## نانوش (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك و مشكور


----------



## eng2006 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر على هذا الدرس.. امتى ات ترسل لنا طريقه الصيانه او كتولوك


----------



## Biomedical (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*MRI System*

السلام عليكم ،

موضوع جميل وشرح مبسط ورائع من م/ عادل صلاح ، لاشك أن العديد سيتفيد من هذا الموضوع وخاصة أنه مطروح باللغة العربية.

هناك كتب تفصيلية عن نظام التصوير Mri ولكن مع الأسف باللغة الانجليزية.

شكرا لكم وللمهندس عادل ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## محمد 1972 (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 


ممكن برنامج dicomdir لتشغيل الصور المأخوذة من ال mri على جهاز الكومبيوتر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamza_ama (1 أبريل 2007)

التحية الى الباشمهندس عادل صلاح وفقك الله .
في انتظار المزيد . يبدو ان مشاركتي ضعيفة لذلك لايمكن مراسلتك الاعن طريق المنتدى .


----------



## troy555 (19 مايو 2007)

الله يزيدك علم ومعرفة ويرزق من حيث لا تعلم


----------



## kattaab (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم على هذه الافاده العظيمه وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (6 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot for your effort


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع فعلا


----------



## مناسك (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على معلوماتك القيمة و ارجو منك امدادنا بمعلومات اكثر عنه و عن اساليب ضبط الجودة له باسرع وقت ممكن .


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (16 يونيو 2009)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## anisof (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وزاد الله من امتالك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالحميد الشحي (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه وننتظر باقي الدروس على بفارغ الصبر


----------



## الصبر جميل (5 أبريل 2010)

أرجو شرح عن معايرة جهاز طبي ما بالتفصيل


----------



## العيون الدامعة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ،وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام سوني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز ممكن تساعدني في هذا المجال لان انا اعمل في هذا المجال هل تملك السوفت وير الرئيسي للجهاز هل تملك موا أحتياطية للجهاز هل تعرف طرق صيانة الجهاز


----------



## mohammed RIRI (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you very much for this explications


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووور جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammed.madani (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكور مهندسنا


----------



## Randa salah (19 يناير 2013)

لك منا جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

